# Special Forces Soldiers train local Boy Scout Troop



## Ravage (Mar 28, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/March/100328-01.html

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. (USASOC News Service, March 28, 2010) – Boy Scouts in Troop 360 from Lebanon, Tenn., recently made a trip to Fort Campbell, Ky., to learn basic land navigation skills from the 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) March 15-17. 

Six out of 27 boys from the troop looking to earn their Eagle Scout rank took the opportunity during their Spring break to complete the training. 

"We learned how to use a map and compass correctly," said Wyatt Bennett, one of the Boy Scouts."The class was very hard for me because at the time I did not know how to use either one of those items."

"I thought this was a great opportunity to use the Special Forces Soldiers," said William Bennett, Wyatt’s father. "In order for the scouts to earn their Eagle Scout rank, they have to navigate their way through the woods and who knows better than an actual Soldier."

Monday afternoon, the scouts received the classroom portion of training, consisting of determining grid coordinates, identifying terrain features, how to get a pace count, how to talk on a radio correctly, measure distance and locate a point. Toward the end of the week, they moved to the post's Warrior Leader's Course Land Navigation Area where the scouts had to put their newly acquired skills into practice. They had to find four different points within a 1,500-meter radius.

"It was tiring because we had to cross a lot of gorges and creeks to get to our destination," said Wyatt." Always come prepared and bring a backpack with plenty of water."

"I thought the training was really good because we actually got to interact with the Soldiers," said Alexander Roberts, 2nd Class Boy Scout."We got to find the points on the map and use the compass ourselves. My group was the first team done so we had to go help another group that was having trouble. It was pretty easy but sometimes it can be challenging."

The training for the basic land navigation course was led by Soldiers from 3rd Battalion. One Soldier taught the classroom portion while the other three worked with the Scouts. During this portion, two Boy Scouts were paired with an instructor, who was there to help them get through the course without making mistakes.

"Each boy had a good understanding on how everything works and they were great listeners," said Sgt. Derrick Bonvillain, information system specialist, 3rd Bn., 5th SFG." I think it is important for them to learn how to navigate through the woods. I really enjoyed working with them, and I think we all had fun."

"It was really cool and fun that we got to work with Soldiers," said Alexander. "Wear boots, have water and get ready to tough it out. It's not an everyday opportunity that you get to work with Green Berets."

With this training exercise being so successful, Mr. Bennett already has plans to bring the rest of Troop 360 back to Fort Campbell this summer.

"I love coming back here," said Bennett. "Everyone has been great to work with."








> One of the instructors from 3rd Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) teaches the boy scouts how to find a grid coordinate at Ft. Campbell, KY on March 15, 2010. The scouts took the Basic Land Navigation course to earn their Eagle Scout Rank. (Photo by Spc. Kerry Otjen, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Public Affairs)









> Sgt. 1st Class Franklin Andujar shows the scout the direction they should be heading at Ft. Campbell, KY on March 17, 2010. Each Boy Scout got to use the compass and map during the course.(Photo by Spc. Kerry Otjen, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Public Affairs)


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not that this isn't an awesome story, but none of the guys pictured are SF. And it doesn't sound or look like it was SF guys teaching it. But still good on those 5th group guys setting a good example.


----------



## FireSpitter11 (Mar 28, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> Not that this isn't an awesome story, but none of the guys pictured are SF. And it doesn't sound or look like it was SF guys teaching it. But still good on those 5th group guys setting a good example.


 
What are you talking about? You can see the SF patch on the soldier on the left, on his left arms you can see the side plus the tab. Not to argue about it that is just saying


----------



## 0699 (Mar 28, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> Not that this isn't an awesome story, but none of the guys pictured are SF. And it doesn't sound or look like it was SF guys teaching it. But still good on those 5th group guys setting a good example.


 
I only see two patches.  Lower picture; the soldier on the left appears to be wearing the SF patch & tab.  And the soldier closest to the camera the the upper picture is wearing a 1st Mar Div patch as a "combat" patch.

How do you know they aren't SF?


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Setting a good example and taking the time is what this is about imo. Who cares who's doing the teaching at this point-just that they are. 
Kudos!!


----------



## Scotth (Mar 28, 2010)

FireSpitter11 said:


> What are you talking about? You can see the SF patch on the soldier on the left, on his left arms you can see the side plus the tab. Not to argue about it that is just saying


 
The guy on the left is wearing a Special Forces Unit Patch and Airborne Tab. I think what Cback0220 is pointing out is you don't see anyone with a Long Tab. But you don't see everyone's left shoulder so we don't know if anyone participating in the event is actually Special Forces qualified.  Wearing a Special Forces Unit patch means your assigned to a Group.  Wear a Special Force Tab:




means your Special Forces Qualified.  Everyone in a Group is on jump status so everyone will wear an Airborne Tab.  Those people who are Special Forces qualified will wear at least 2 tabs above there unit patch.

That still doesn't diminish the good work that the guys from 5th Group were accomplishing and what certainly must have been a thrill for the kids.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2010)

FireSpitter11 said:


> What are you talking about? You can see the SF patch on the soldier on the left, on his left arms you can see the side plus the tab. Not to argue about it that is just saying


 
What I am talking about is the fact that those guys are not Special Forces. IE: NOT 18 series, hence no tab. What you are just saying is just wrong. The patch that you are referring to is a unit patch. Everyone in 5th SFG is not SF(like the guys  pictured in the bottom pic up there). I am not taking anything away from the support guys like I said this is awesome. 

On a side note seriously come on dude I am a SF guy currently in group, maybe I might know a little bit about the wear of something I have earned.

And there is this... "said Sgt. Derrick Bonvillain, information system specialist, 3rd Bn., 5th SFG."


----------



## 0699 (Mar 28, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> What I am talking about is the fact that those guys are not Special Forces. IE: NOT 18 series, hence no tab. What you are just saying is just wrong. The patch that you are referring to is a unit patch. Everyone in 5th SFG is not SF(like the guys  pictured in the bottom pic up there). I am not taking anything away from the support guys like I said this is awesome.
> 
> On a side note seriously come on dude I am a SF guy currently in group, maybe I might know a little bit about the wear of something I have earned.
> 
> And there is this... "said Sgt. Derrick Bonvillain, information system specialist, 3rd Bn., 5th SFG."


 
Educated now.  Thanks.


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2010)

Scotth said:


> The guy on the left is wearing a Special Forces Unit Patch and Airborne Tab. I think what Cback0220 is pointing out is you don't see anyone with a Long Tab. But you don't see everyone's left shoulder so we don't know if anyone participating in the event is actually Special Forces qualified.  Wearing a Special Forces Unit patch means your assigned to a Group.  Wear a Special Force Tab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


cback0220 said:


> What I am talking about is the fact that those guys are not Special Forces. IE: NOT 18 series, hence no tab. What you are just saying is just wrong. The patch that you are referring to is a unit patch. Everyone in 5th SFG is not SF(like the guys  pictured in the bottom pic up there). I am not taking anything away from the support guys like I said this is awesome.
> 
> On a side note seriously come on dude I am a SF guy currently in group, maybe I might know a little bit about the wear of something I have earned.
> 
> And there is this... "said Sgt. Derrick Bonvillain, information system specialist, 3rd Bn., 5th SFG."



Blam! Money shots, bukkaked with knowledge.

And the information system specialist is my "old" MOS. Those are support guys.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 28, 2010)

Scotth said:


> The guy on the left is wearing a Special Forces Unit Patch and Airborne Tab. I think what Cback0220 is pointing out is you don't see anyone with a Long Tab. But you don't see everyone's left shoulder so we don't know if anyone participating in the event is actually Special Forces qualified.  Wearing a Special Forces Unit patch means your assigned to a Group.  Wear a Special Force Tab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget that the airborne tab has nothing to do with you being airborne or not, it is part of the unit patch.  There are plenty of legs in airborne units.  Just look at 101st.


----------



## moobob (Mar 28, 2010)

bukkaked with knowledge? I don't know whether I should laugh or throw up. Ha.


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2010)

cback0220;368207
On a side note seriously come on dude I am a SF guy currently in group said:
			
		

> Do you know some inside info to know that there were no Q'd guys doing this? or are you just going off the pics posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2010)

173rd in N. Iraq in 2003 ?


----------



## Teufel (Mar 29, 2010)

Ravage said:


> ]​



"So no sh#t there I was, with the Marines..."


----------



## LongTabSigO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ravage said:


> 173rd in N. Iraq in 2003 ?



Technically correct, although there are many would dispute the "combat" part of it...


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wait... I miss something?  Where did the 173rd topic come from?


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 29, 2010)

metalmom said:


> Setting a good example and taking the time is what this is about imo. Who cares who's doing the teaching at this point-just that they are.
> Kudos!!


 
+1  Back when I was 13, I wouldn't have given a crap whether or not they had a tab - that would have made my fucking day.  Good stuff.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Mar 29, 2010)

Florida173 said:


> Wait... I miss something?  Where did the 173rd topic come from?


 
Post #12, Pardus typed:  





> Seems to me to be a bragging right only (unless you are a Ranger or SF), I haven't heard of any combat jumps by Airborne Infantry for the last 60 years or so.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 29, 2010)

LongTabSigO said:


> Post #12, Pardus typed:


 
Gotcha... Although there were five mustard stain producing combat jumps since the beginning of this conflict and the 173rd did Operation Junction City in Vietnam.

Side note and bringing it back to topic.. I think it is awesome when the military community does things like this.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 29, 2010)

My Scout Master, from the time I was 12 until I left the Scouts (Eagle), was a Vietnam era SF soldier -commo guy with 5th Group.  His wife was a receptionist at the highschool to boot.

I hope to one day become a Scout Master myself when I am no longer physically capable of taking the fight to the enemies of this country - directly.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmm, you as a 12 y.o wearing a Boy Scout uniform......sure you don't have any photos around


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 29, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Hmmm, you as a 12 y.o wearing a Boy Scout uniform......sure you don't have any photos around


 
:doh: You have issues.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> I haven't heard of any combat jumps by Airborne Infantry for the last 60 years or so.
> 
> (I could be wrong, I'm no expert.)


 
You did NOT just fucking do that.  PARDUS.. Dude... what the fuck.

You want last 60 years? How about the last 30.


25 October 1983  Grenada
20 Dec 1989 Panama
15 Jan 91  Desert storm
19 oct 01 Afghanistan

and a few in iraq as well.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> You did NOT just fucking do that.  PARDUS.. Dude... what the fuck.
> 
> You want last 60 years? How about the last 30.
> 
> ...



Not to mention some of the MFF jumps by NSW and SF ODA and maybe an RRD Ranger unit or two, in the current GWOT.  

The 1st, 2nd and 3rd Ranger Batts jumped into Toccumen/Torijjo's and so did the 82nd Airborne in Just Cause. 

If you haven't jumped with an Airborne designated unit and assigned to it your not a _paratrooper_ you went to a school and jumped 5 times to get a Lead Sled. 

I'm sure there are plenty of 5 jump chumps that would not want anything to do with being assigned to an Airborne unit, PCS.


----------



## pardus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> You did NOT just fucking do that.  PARDUS.. Dude... what the fuck.
> 
> You want last 60 years? How about the last 30.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I do know about those.

I could've sworn I posted this and said with the exception of SF and Rangers etc... SOCOM, that is what I meant.

Airborne Inf i.e. 173rd/82nd.

But like I said in my edit, I now know what defines a 'combat jump', just wasn't what I thought.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Mar 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Not to mention some of the MFF jumps by NSW and SF ODA and maybe an RRD Ranger unit or two, in the current GWOT.


 
Plus some MFF jumps by PJs


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> Yeah, I do know about those.
> 
> I could've sworn I posted this and said with the exception of SF and Rangers etc... SOCOM, that is what I meant.
> 
> ...


 
Well.. You know what they say about opinions and assholes


----------



## Ravage (Mar 30, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Plus some MFF jumps by PJs


 
Like the PJs that jumped onto a minefield in Afghanistan to help an Aussie SOF team that hit a mine ?


----------



## pardus (Mar 30, 2010)

Florida173 said:


> Well.. You know what they say about opinions and assholes


 
Yes indeed.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Apr 1, 2010)




----------

